# Lands of Beleriand- I'm confused, please help?



## WizardKing (Jan 11, 2003)

i recently looked at a map of bereliand and noticed some lands called fingon, turgon, fingolfin, and finrod and so on, so are these names of elvish kingdoms and if so where do men have thier kingdoms, i assuming that gondor and such have not been established but numenore was around at the time of bereiland right? thanks please enlighten me!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 11, 2003)

ah well, no...Numenor was around only after te war of the wrath.

Those names (finrod, fingolfin...) they are not the names of the countries but rather the elves who rule the countries.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 11, 2003)

The names on the map are of the Elves that held those kingdoms. Men had lands in Dor lomin mainly I think. There were some Men near to Doriath, these were The Haladin. I will check and post more later.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Jan 11, 2003)

The realms of men were in Dorthonion (Bëor's house), Dór-Lómin the fair (Hador's house!) andVrethil. west of Doriath (house of Haleth).

Húrin Thalion


----------



## gate7ole (Jan 12, 2003)

The map you're talking shows the realms that the noldorin princes established in Beleriand. Each name indicates the borders of his realm. This refers of course to the First Age, where no Numenor or Gondor existed yet (Second and Third age respect.).
The Men of that age had not established any realms, since they had recently awoken and had traveled west to Beleriand. They however entered the realms of some Noldor:
1. Beor's House: They lived in Dorthonion under Finarfin's sons.
2. Hador's House: They lived in Dor-lomin under Fingolfin.
3. Haleth's House: They lives in Brethil independent.
Those three houses received the gift of Numenor at the Second Age.


----------

